# French Bulldog Puppy



## anya26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone..

I am looking for a French bulldog puppy. 
 

Can anyone help? 

I saw one in animal house in limassol went back next day to get it and was gone:Cry:


----------



## Arhangela (Sep 7, 2021)

Is this a french bulldog or its some mix?


----------

